

The Decline of Drupal, or How to Fix Drupal 8 - timmillwood
http://mikeschinkel.com/blog/the-decline-of-drupal-or-how-to-fix-drupal-8/

======
tarminian
"The technical winners (Panels, complex ODBC, entity fields…) were the
opposite of what we were rooting for. I’d rather configure my apps with code
rather than layers of complex and limitating UI."

I'm not sure what you mean by "complex ODBC" since ODBC is not used in Drupal.
The opposite of what you were rooting for is for the end-user to have less
power and the coder more power. Get this, Drupal is not taking that power away
from you, it is giving some of it to the end-user. It is 2014 and there are
still products out there that you have to modify using in-line code in order
to get a simple feature such as hiding the author of a post. This is where
Drupal gets it right, by letting the end user have more power, they get the
site they want, not the site that a coder hands them. Don't like the way posts
are displayed on the home page, then create a new view in a UI, not in a php
while loop.

There are some beautiful things in Drupal and Drupal 8 is going to be even
better. Drupal is an excellent example of software getting better by
rebuilding, using best practices rather than just keeping cruft from 10 years
ago.

~~~
hunvreus
Looking at the numbers from Google Trends, I'd argue that Drupal may have gone
too far in its quest to make everything configurable through a UI. It makes,
in a lot of cases, for very complex UX.

The bottom line for us was that the compromise Drupal was offering (you can
semi-code in the UI, but still need to rely on some custom coding for some
glue) wasn't serving us well anymore. The Developer Experience was getting
worse at each iteration.

I also don't feel it was ultimately serving our customers; most features are
overwhelming, and it usually took a lot of training on our end to make the
end-user not too unhappy.

------
bsenftner
The transition from Drupal 6 to 7 was the end of Drupal being a useful
scaffold for open ended development: meaning the prior versions offered useful
features one could use and then continue forward and build something custom.
But Drupal 7 is too encompassing, too database intensive, and simply too
complicated. Drupal 8 will have inertia, but will feel like the Titanic for
the majority of lessor skilled web site builders who can't develop themselves.

------
hunvreus
I think a simple search on Google Trends for Drupal will give you a good idea
of where it's headed. I wrote a while ago about it:
[http://teddy.fr/2013/01/25/dropping-the-
drop/](http://teddy.fr/2013/01/25/dropping-the-drop/)

A good deal of the really innovative folks have left the Drupal island.

~~~
tarminian
"A good deal of the really innovative folks have left the Drupal island."

Unless the pool of innovative folks is stagnate this doesn't make any sense.

~~~
hunvreus
I didn't explain myself clearly.

What I mean is that at this stage, the direction of the project is pretty much
set, and there's not a lot of effective pull made in other directions. A lot
of the folks who were bringing some balance have simply left.

There are indeed still tremendously smart and innovative folks in this
community. Not a lot of people questioning what "the Drupal way" should be
though.

